# junkyards



## umben (Sep 13, 2004)

i'm in tokyo until mid august and i was hoping to pick a sr20det motor for my 91 240 while I was out here. the problem is that i have no clue where there are any junkyards in the general area where I can find wrecked skylines. i was wondering if anyone knew anything about how i could get started in my search. i already googled tokyo junkyards and came up with no luck. if anyone has any advice it'd be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

umm, i hate to bust your balls, but skylines don't have SR20's.


----------



## wil1213 (Jul 16, 2005)

best skyline motor for a 240 to my knowlege is a rb20det 
sr20's are out of silvias i think
also i have herd its very hard to find engines in japan's junkyards due to the fact that alot of use engine companys make contract with the yards and buy all the good engines before the car is avalable to public 

sorry to be a downer
good luck on your serch


----------



## umben (Sep 13, 2004)

Nismo240 said:


> umm, i hate to bust your balls, but skylines don't have SR20's.


sorry for my screw up. rb sr, still a good bang for your buck.


----------

